# Alarmsystem mit WLAN Kameras etc



## dmcq (14. August 2009)

ich hoffe hier können mir ein paar leute helfen, da ich gar nicht so recht weiß, wo ich anfangen soll.

es geht um eine kneipe. dort soll nun ein alarmsystem aufgebaut werden.

vor ort gibt es bisher einen rechner für die musik, beamer etc. evtl. soll noch ein 2. rechner für den dauerbetrieb angeschafft werden, falls das von nöten ist.

das system soll aus 3-5 kameras bestehen, die ihr signal per wlan an den router übertragen. am anderen ende der stadt soll dann ein weiterer rechner stehen, der das signal bekommt und jede kamera auf der festplatte aufzeichnet. ganz toll wäre, wenn die kameras erst per bewegungsmelder aktiviert werden.

weiß jemand ob sowas funktioniert und wo es das gibt. oder kennt jemand bereits passende hardware womit sich das realisieren läßt? vor ort ist jetzt ein speedport von der telekom mit 50000/10000 vdsl (gemessen).

mfg und danke für eure hilfe


----------



## rebel4life (14. August 2009)

Es gibt Kameras welche ins Netzwerk eingebunden werden können, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich eine Sicherheitsfirma damit beauftragen.


----------



## JOJO (14. August 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Es gibt Kameras welche ins Netzwerk eingebunden werden können, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich eine Sicherheitsfirma damit beauftragen.


 
Ist problemlos möglich, z.B. mit Hardware von www.Conrad.de. Versicherungstechnisch hat jedoch mein Vorredner Recht, denn diese Anlagen sind nicht unbedingt teurer, da die Versicherungsprämien drastisch sinken können! 

Überdies lohnt es sich vor Ort bei renomierten HiFi u. TV Händlern mal nachzufragen. Bei uns in Unna gibt es eine solche Firma, die legitimiert ist, sogar bei Banken Sicherheitssysteme installieren zu dürfen!

Mit einer Kamera gehts auch, nehme mal eine von Philips, in der Software sind Routinen implementiert, die in voreingestellter Zeit Fotos über das Internet versenden können.


----------



## dmcq (17. August 2009)

danke erstmal für eure antworten dann schau ich mal was es bei conrad gibt und schau mal nach philips.

wegen der versicherung scheint das bei seiner kein problem zu sein, da nach dem einbruch anfang der woche einiges gestohlen wurde und es wohl komplett ersetzt wird trotz gänzlich fehlender sicherheitssysteme. dafür war leider noch keine zeit bei ihm.

danke euch


----------

